# Anybody ever install a red LED in a Fenix TK21?



## alhersch (Jan 13, 2012)

I hunt at night a lot for coyotes and have been thinking about switching to led's for night hunting. I know there are several options out there to buy, but I like the Fenix line of lights and have been looking hard the TK21, I don't want to buy a red filter for any light I would like my light to have a red led. Can I buy the same led (XM-L U2) in a red color and can I swap them out? I know it will void the warranty, that doesn't matter to me.

I'm just asking if anybody had done this before, or looking for pointers on how to do this.

Thanks,

Al


----------

